# Hello Everyone, Going into new repair business need help PLEASE



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, I been a member of this forum for a little bit now, and I went to a tech school for computers. I fixed some computers here and there, also had business going for couple months and i actually had about 15-20 customers. But i took a break from that business (busy work hours in family restaurant), now i want to go back into it. Im wondering if i should register my business or not, it wont be a huge computer repair business but im hoping i will get atleast 5 customers a week.. so guys register the business or no? get insurance or no? 

Also I need forms, such as pick up/drop off form, invoice, or any other that you guys have and use. If anyone could send me forms that would be realllly helpful!! 

What kind of tools (cds, softwares) do you guys use? i currently use Malware Bytes, Trojan Remover, and couple other different ones.. what do you guys use? 

I NEED HELP ON LEARNING HOW TO BACK-UP A SYSTEM BEFORE WORKING ON IT. I googled some local competitions and they are guareenting that no data will be lost because they back up everything prior to working on the machine. How do you do that and what software do you use?:4-dontkno


Thanks in advance to everyone that tries to help...ray:ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

first of all in the current economic climate you should consider very very carefully before startting your own business. I personally wouldn't do it.

As for backing uip data windows backup will do fine, I would also recommend you buy nortons ghost or acronis true image you can use these to backup software or to ghost a pc before working on it.

Ofcourse you should get insurance. Something goes wrong and you will get sued for $$$$$$ or £££££££££s depending on where you are.

Also get a linux boot cd in the event you come across a system that wont boot properly.

And you will need a proper tech toolkit which you can get in any decent pc shop and a digital mulitmeter.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

quite a few things you might consider getting - create various CD - as advised by *greenbrucelee* also look at Ultimate Boot CD - Overview UBCD for Windows ubuntu Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu is excellent or other linux system boot cd - especially when you want to copy data off a none booting system

good toolkit and multimeter - various cables 
Cable to connect to printer
cable to connect to a router 
A portable harddrive to backup/image any data to
A movie DVD - just so you can test out for movies and dvd etc
cable VGA to VGA 
cable HDMI
wireless adapter with extension cable 
Laptop with wireless

I keep quite a few programs on flashdrive - a lot of programs that will just run from flashdrive 

I just created a simple excel spreadsheet for invoices, that can also be printed off in PDF with some of the free PDF converters on the market.

set of business cards to hand out when onsite 

I try not to get to involved in repairs, and tend to focus more on training, and migration to new PC or new setups


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

also to add you might want to get some professional IT certifications such as compTIA A+,compTIA Network+ and MCITP windows 7


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that had already replied and gave me suggestions and advices, i appriciate all the inputs. 
Only hard part about computer shop is getting customers into the door, which needs advertisement. And you need money to do that! but as far as advertisement, i created 4x6 labels, put a coupon on there, and printed 1000s of these, i had a label printer that we use at the family restaurant, and i send these labels on top of the pizza boxes that are going out to deliveries to customers tables. i usually get good responses out of these. and its free advertisement for me  i pay 25$ for 1000 labels. 
as far as the tools, i do have a old copy of the ghost that i purchased while back, i could probably still use that..
off the list you guys have suggested i have most of it, i would have to get couple cables...
I NEED A BOOT CD THO :/ anyone want to help me with me with that? I dont know how to create them  if i did i would put some freeware softwares on there such as malware bytes, just so i can scan the whole system without having to worry about booting into the system..


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

i am thinking about the certs currently im studying for A+ but i dont think im ready to take it yet :/


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> but as far as advertisement, i created 4x6 labels, put a coupon on there, and printed 1000s of these, i had a label printer that we use at the family restaurant, and i send these labels on top of the pizza boxes that are going out to deliveries to customers tables.


 thats great advertising 

heres a script i use for forums , when PCs will not boot and to get data off the drive = 
also the websites for ubcd are bootable CDs with lots of tools on and useful software - have a look at the index listing tools 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Virtual CD *
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu and download the ISO Download | Ubuntu

YOu can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Download | Ubuntu

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will A screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images 


== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

You may see your Harddrive on the desktop - if not have in look in the places on the tool bar at the top of the screen.

If you can see your harddrive – see if you can find the your datafiles – 
XP look in “documents and settings” under the user name you had on the PC 
Vista/Windows 7 look in “user” under the user name you had on the PC

Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive – you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*==============================================================================*
Alternative 

Parted Magic disk partitoning tool (Bootable CD image)
If you prefer a bootable USB key, download and run Linux Live USB Creator. Choose the Parted Magic distro, and it will download it and automatically create a bootable USB key.

This CD (or key) contains many useful tools. You can partition, recover files, recover lost partitions, make disk images (by several different methods), transfer files between media, scan for viruses (It can serve as an Alternative Trusted Platform for search and elimination of rootkits and bootkits), examine and benchmark hardware, access the internet, and much more.


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

etaf said:


> thats great advertising
> 
> heres a script i use for forums , when PCs will not boot and to get data off the drive =
> also the websites for ubcd are bootable CDs with lots of tools on and useful software - have a look at the index listing tools
> ...


Great write up!! thank you very much! I will do that when i get home tonight!! 

Guys i do free home pick-up/drop off, does anyone have any kind of forms they use for these kind of stuff, like a pick up sheet that has pc model/serial and comment box to write down what is wrong with it, write down user name pws etc... and a drop off form to have the customer sign to make sure everything was fixed and works...

thanks again guys...

BTW if anyone wants to advertise the way i do, i could print labels and ship them to you as long as you guys pay for the labels and shipping NOT FOR ANY PROFIT.. just trying to help out...


thanks again everyone


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

I have found this a useful site Free Printables 
order forms and invoices Order Forms and Invoices Templates


- otherwise , and , i very rarely suggest this, but it maybe appropriate in this case 

i just did a search on google for 

equipment pickup forms

http://www.educ.cam.ac.uk/services/...s/environment/WEE_Collection_Request_form.doc

i think you will find some good example with a little searching on the internet


----------



## sapikest (Mar 29, 2009)

etaf said:


> I have found this a useful site Free Printables
> order forms and invoices Order Forms and Invoices Templates
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the help buddy. i couldnt find the exact form i was looking for but i could always create one.. thanks to everyone once again


----------

